# Your Fireworkds Photos And/Or Videos



## ClassicRockr (Jul 2, 2018)

From last night at local church. Shot by "little ol' me"! LOL


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 2, 2018)

Sorry, tried to put a video of the Fireworks Finale on, but didn't work.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice shot Rockr. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lara (Jul 2, 2018)

WoW Rockr!!! WTG! Looks professional. It's hard to get a good shot of "fire" and other night lights like the moon. Happy 4th!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 2, 2018)

Cool beans!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jul 2, 2018)

Yes, had to have the digital camera set on Shutter Speed and right speed. 
We love our Canon PowerShot SX530!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice shot there CR!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 4, 2018)

Independence Day 1906


----------

